# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نرفتن مدرسه در سال پیش...کمک کنید لطفا

## parham7983

سلام
من الان پیش تجربیم
اگه نرم مدرسه و فقط امتحانات خرداد رو بدم اخراجم میکنن؟
اگه قبل از خرداد اخراجم کنن چی میشه؟
میتونم شهریور امتحانشون بدم؟یا میرم بزرگسالان؟
ممنون

----------


## Ashil

> سلام
> من الان پیش تجربیم
> اگه نرم مدرسه و فقط امتحانات خرداد رو بدم اخراجم میکنن؟
> اگه قبل از خرداد اخراجم کنن چی میشه؟
> میتونم شهریور امتحانشون بدم؟یا میرم بزرگسالان؟
> ممنون


تو دولتی نمیتونی غیرانتفاعی و بزرگسالان میشه

----------


## Ashil

> سلام
> من الان پیش تجربیم
> اگه نرم مدرسه و فقط امتحانات خرداد رو بدم اخراجم میکنن؟
> اگه قبل از خرداد اخراجم کنن چی میشه؟
> میتونم شهریور امتحانشون بدم؟یا میرم بزرگسالان؟
> ممنون


غ حضوری نمره مستمرم نداره فقط نمره برگه رو برات میذارن

----------


## parham7983

> تو دولتی نمیتونی غیرانتفاعی و بزرگسالان میشه


چجوری میتونم برم بزرگسالان؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ashil

گروه اول دانش‌آموزان لازم‌التعلیم در شرایط خاص هستند که امکان دسترسی به دوره اول و دوم آموزشی متوسطه را ندارند و همچنین دانش‌آموزانی که مشکلات جسمی و بیماری‌های خاص دارند، متاهل و یا سرپرست خانوار هستند با تشخیص کمیسیون خاص ادارات آموزش  و پرورش منطقه می‌توانند در مدارس آموزش از راه دور مشغول به ادامه تحصیل شوند.

----------


## Ashil

گروه دوم دانش‌آموزان بزرگسال و کسانی هستند که بالای 18 سال سن دارند و ممکن است شاغل یا خانه دار باشند و یا به هر دلیلی نتوانسته باشند در مدارس عادی حضور یابند.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

بستگی به شرایط داره ، ممکنه مفید هم باشه ولی ریسک زیادی داره...
خیلی ها با این روش به مشکل خوردن و نتونستن خرداد پاس کنن.

----------


## tarranom

مدرسه نرفتن  بستگی به خودت و شرایطت داره،ممکنه فکر کنی به نفعت باشه ولی وقتی این کارو کردی ضرر کنی،ولی عجولانه تصمیم نگیر

----------


## tarranom

مدرسه نرفتن  بستگی به خودت و شرایطت داره،ممکنه فکر کنی به نفعت باشه ولی وقتی این کارو کردی ضرر کنی،ولی عجولانه تصمیم نگیر

----------

